# Fruitcake oops. Ideas for remedy?



## Bolty (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok... well, in an attempt to make a christmas cake i followed the recipie wrong. I put together all the dried fruit, cherries, nuts, sugar and brandy in together and realised then, how the **** is that going to work?! I wonder if anyone has any ideas of what i can do with this mix? perhaps make some flap jacks or something ... but how? Please, i need some inspiration here!


----------



## Raine (Apr 1, 2005)

Could you post the recipe to give us a better idea of what we're working with?


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree with Rainee that we can help you more if we can see your recipe.  In the meantime, here's a fruitcake thread from a few months ago that may help you.  This recipe is tried-and-true.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5991&highlight=Christmas+Cake


----------



## Bolty (Apr 1, 2005)

I actually did it at christmas and froze the 'mistake mixture' down before starting again. I will try to find the recipie but even then i remember doing it with different quantities! would it not be easier for you guys if i just say exactly whats in it and how much it weighs? Many Thanks


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 1, 2005)

Sure, Bolty!  Why don't you let us know what stuff you have mixed together and we'll see if we can help you find a use for it.  Hopefully Kyles, Ishbel or one of our other members from across the pond will be on and can lend their expertise!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 1, 2005)

Sounds like you've given us the "fruit" part and left out the "cake" part.


----------



## kansasgirl (Apr 3, 2005)

I think that the possibilities are really endless.

Use it:
Stuffed in acorn/butternut squash
Ice cream topping
Stuffed into baked apples
Pancakes/Waffles
Dried fruit cookies
Bread pudding (replace the raisins)
Apple/fruit crisp (use 3c apples, 1c dried fruit mixture, and cover with flour/oatmeal/butter/spices mixture).

Capirotada (Mexican bread pudding) 
1 Egg 
1/4 c Milk 
1 Stick butter, melted 
4 c Bread cubes 
1 c Cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 c Walnuts or pecans, chopped 
1 ts Ground cinnamon 
3/4 c Dark brown sugar, packed 
1 c Raisins (***use fruit mixture here)
1 Apple, peeled, cored, and cut into small dice 
1/2 ts Vanilla 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.In a large bowl, beat together egg, milk, and melted butter. Add bread cubes and toss to moisten evenly. Let stand 20 or more minutes to allow egg mixture to soak into the bread.
2.Add cheese and nuts to bread mixture; sprinkle on cinnamon. Stir gently to combine.
3.In a medium saucepan, combine brown sugar, raisins, apple, and 1 cup water. Cook over medium heat until apple is just softened, about 3 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla.
4.Place half of bread mixture in bottom of a buttered 1-1/2 quart casserole. Spread evenly. With a slotted spoon, lift raisins and apples from syrup and distribute over bread. Cover with remaining bread mixture. Pour syrup evenly over surface. With back of a wooden spoon, press bread mixture to soak with syrup.
5.Bake 30-35 minutes, or until top is lightly browned and pudding is set. Serve warm. 

Rum Raisin Muffins
1 c Raisins (***use fruit mixture here)
1 c Dark rum 
2 c Flour 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 1/2 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
1/4 ts Salt 
1/4 ts Nutmeg 
3/4 Stick butter 
1 c Sour cream 
1 Egg 
3/4 ts Vanilla 

Preheat oven to 375F
1.Soak raisins in rum overnight. Drain and reserve rum. 
2.Mix dry ingredients in a large bowl. Cut in butter until coarse meal. Mix in raisins. 
3.Whisk sour cream egg, vanilla and 1/4 c rum until smooth. Make a well in dry ingredients and pour in wet mixture. Mix until just combined.
4.Fill muffins tins 3/4 full and bake until browned on top, about 20 minutes. Remove from tins and cool on a wire rack. 


Ice Cream Muffins (great for kids to 'create their own')
2 c Self-rising flour
2 c Ice cream, softened
1 Egg
2 tb Vegetable oil
1/2 Candies, nuts, dried fruit, chips (***use fruit mixture here)


Preheat oven to 425F
1.Combine all ingredients in mixing bowl. Beat until smooth. Fold in extras if using.
2.Fill greased muffin cups 3/4 full. Bake for 20-22 minutes. Remove from tins and cool on a wire rack.


----------



## Hungry (Apr 5, 2005)

*Fruit Cake*

Bolty,

These ingredents are about the same that I use to make a cookless Fruit Cake.

This was from a Grahan Cracker box at least 20 years ago. 
I have tweeked the quanities over the years. But it is TNT.  

BTW - I started leaving the booze out in 1978. 
Feel free to wrap it in a brandy soaked cheese cloth while it ages. 
Charlie 

HOLIDAY FRUIT CAKE

My Special Quantities 

2 Envelops- Unflavored gelatin
 1 ¼ Cup - Orange juice
 1 Cup - Honey
 2 sticks - Butter
 4 ½ tsp - Orange zest
 2 ½ tsp - Lemon zest
 1 ½ tsp - Cinnamon
 ½ tsp - Cloves
 ¼ tsp - Allspice
 ¼ tsp - Ginger
 5 Cup - Chopped nutz Pecans and Walnuts
 3 Cup - Raisins (2 Light - 1 Dark)
 16 oz. - Chopped dates
 16 oz. - Candied fruit and peels, mixed.
 8 oz. - Extra For topping - Candied Cherries, Pineapple, 
 8 Cup - Graham Crackers 

1. Crush graham crackers to a very fine crumb consistency. 
 (No crumbs larger than a Sesame Seed.) 

2. Mix dry spices and blend into the dry graham crackers. Add lemon and orange zest blend well.

3. Mix candied fruits, raisins, dates, nuts and add to graham crackers. Mix well

4. Mix honey and melted butter.

5. Dissolve gelatin in warm orange juice.

6. Alternately add gelatin and honey/butter to graham cracker mix and blend thoroughly.

Press firmly into a foil lined 9" X 5" X 2 ¾ “loaf pan. (Smaller pans may be used for gift size cakes.)

Decorate top with extra fruit and nutz. 

Place in refrigerator, when firm, remove from pan and wrap in foil. 

Store in refrigerator at least 48 hours before serving. The longer the better! 
 Allow serving to come to room temperature before munching. 
Will keep for 6 weeks, or more, in refrigerator.

Charlie


----------



## Bolty (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks so much for all of your help, this forum is great! i shall use it more in the future. I'll see what i can make of these recipies and get back to you on how it went - knowing my cullinary skills i'll need more guidance! Cheers again,
Will Boltwood


----------

